# what else would i need ?



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

vos said:


> As i said in the interdictions i have one more year of high school. I then plain on getting my electrical license and open a busies wiring and building houses. I now have a basic electrical pouch which is posted in the tool belt forum it is filed with klein tools and just about all the tools i need to build a house so my question is what other electrical tools would i need to do residential work?


You sound like you have it all together. Good luck!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> You sound like you have it all together. Good luck!


Such insight...and I agree...and it makes me sad.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Just keep a good protractor with you and rock in roll.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

English classes may be in order. :shifty:

If you're going into business, having a pouch full of tools is the least of your concerns. You'll need insurance, bonds, licensing.....


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

vos said:


> As i said in the interdictions i have one more year of high school. I then plain on getting my electrical license and open a busies wiring and building houses. I now have a basic electrical pouch which is posted in the tool belt forum it is filed with klein tools and just about all the tools i need to build a house so my question is what other electrical tools would i need to do residential work?


 I have just about enough tools to build a house,in my pouch too !!! WAKE UP ! Its only a dream. ARE YOU FOR REAL ?????


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I have just about enough tools to build a house,in my pouch too !!! WAKE UP ! Its only a dream. ARE YOU FOR REAL ?????


I think we need to give him a break. He' young, and he has a dream.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> ......He' young, and he has a dream.:thumbsup:


Outside of a pouch full of tools, that's all he's got. And sad to say, that ain't gonna cut it, specially in today's economy. I know this sounds rough, but it's not exactly smooth sailing running a business.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Outside of a pouch full of tools, that's all he's got. And sad to say, that ain't gonna cut it, specially in today's economy. I know this sounds rough, but it's not exactly smooth sailing running a business.


I know you are right. But he's in high school and just testing the waters.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate to state the obvious but you (Vos) should actually use a pouch full of tools and "build" a few houses before you run your business. I'm thinking at least one hundred.:thumbup:

Although, you may be an amazing genius which would render my opinion completely useless.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

start taking business classes now


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> start taking business classes now


I agree with this, If you really want to start your own business.. you will need to be a good businessman. It takes a lot of work, and you never really "go home" and get away from the business when you own it. I owned a business for 7 years right out of high school, and I will probably never do that again.

~Matt


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

EC101

tools required:
drills, ladders, sawzalls, cutoff saws, knockout sets, meters, meggars, locaters, tuggers, ditch witch, small excavator, couple of vans, trailers, generators, cords, cordless tool sets, benders, torque wrenches, ppe, computers, fax, phones, cell phones, place to store and organize all the above, an amout of misc materials if you do any service work, place to store that, tool boxes, carts, shelves, bins, etc.

experience required:
it helps to have a few years of experience doing all phases of the work so you know the work and can price out exactly what is required to do the work as well as have a grasp on the amount of labor required to do the work, it helps to have experience bidding on the work so you have an idea of the price ranges that might get you the job and make money, it helps to have some experience collecting money from clients who aren't forthcoming with pay, it helps having a little experience with accountants and lawyers and knowing when and when not to call them and how much they will be charging you, it helps to have a little experience running ads, networking, handing out cards, calling gcs, and otherwise beating the street to get work, and lastly, it really really helps to have spent a few years doing all of the above at someone else's expense so that you didn't waste your own money learning how to do all that. learning the code, licensing, permits, how to read plans and specs and not miss anything, and stuff like that is the easier part, but you also need to do that plus understand whatever estimating and accounting software you have so you don't make huge mistakes.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> EC101
> 
> tools required:
> drills, ladders, sawzalls, cutoff saws, knockout sets, meters, meggars, locaters, tuggers, ditch witch, small excavator, couple of vans, trailers, generators, cords, cordless tool sets, benders, torque wrenches, ppe, computers, fax, phones, cell phones, place to store and organize all the above, an amout of misc materials if you do any service work, place to store that, tool boxes, carts, shelves, bins, etc.
> ...


:thumbup:

Listen to this last post. It has it all!!

:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

funny thing is - it doesn't have it all, that's just a start


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I am not trying to discourage anyone ! Just make them aware that it is not all roses, Delusions of Grandeur can and WILL be shattered !! Murphy's Law.:yes:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

480sparky said:


> English classes may be in order. :shifty:
> 
> If you're going into business, having a pouch full of tools is the least of your concerns. You'll need insurance, bonds, licensing.....


 Might even consider adding a clue to that list:laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys, let's not bust his chops here. He is probably only 16 or 17. Everyone started somewhere. He is starting to collect tools, which is a good sign. At least he is not collecting ***** CD's or some such nonsense.

Vos, proofread a little before posting, it will save you some grief. Remember that in the business world people will judge you by your written communication skills, and your verbal skills as well.:thumbsup:

The tools that you own are just a start. But it is a start! And you are young. You should be develop a healthy fetish for tools. That will be an indicator if this trade is right for you.


Don't end up like this guy:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfq3c4Cf1Fs&feature=related


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I am not trying to discourage anyone ! Just make them aware that it is not all roses, Delusions of Grandeur can and WILL be shattered !! Murphy's Law.:yes:


 
Sometimes I have delusions of mediocrity.:laughing:


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> ... You should be develop a healthy fetish for tools. That will be an indicator if this trade is right for you.
> 
> 
> Don't end up like this guy:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfq3c4Cf1Fs&feature=related


I can't stop buying tools. It's an addiction. But a good one!!!


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> The tools that you own are just a start. But it is a start! And you are young. You should be develop a healthy fetish for tools. That will be an indicator if this trade is right for you.
> 
> 
> Don't end up like this guy:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfq3c4Cf1Fs&feature=related


Thats why I ask the question because my birthday is coming up and i want to get more tools but don't know what to get that i need.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

vos said:


> Thats why I ask the question because my birthday is coming up and i want to get more tools but don't know what to get that i need.


Don't post from your phone.

Got a wiggy?

Hard hat?

Nice cooler, water jug?

Union suit for the winter?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

How about a Dictionary, and lessons in punctuation. These are necessary tools. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

vos said:


> Thats why I ask the question because my birthday is coming up and i want to get more tools but don't know what to get that i need.


 
If you are not using them right now, you don't really NEED them yet. You say that you have one year of high school left. I hope it is not too late, but things that you NEED are algebra, geometry, and trigonometry. Don't forget English and you MUST have excellent reading comprehension skills. The electrical trade is not for dummies.

Another thing that must not be forgotten is WORK. DO you like to work hard and get dirty and uncomfortable at times? Do you think that manual labor is beneath you? 

Add a shovel to your tool list. It is an electrical tool as much as a pair of wire strippers.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Don't post from your phone.
> 
> Got a wiggy?
> Hard hat?
> ...


all yes but instead of a wiggy I have a clamp meter form ideal http://www.idealindustries.com/products/test_measurement/clamp_meters/760_series_clamp_meter.jsp i have the 61-764 model


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i hate to say this, but stop buying tools unless you get some crazy deal on them. otherwise its kind of a waste of money. invest in classes, and books. learn about the trade, and how to use the tools. I buy tools when i find them on sale, or very cheap. otherwise i use what i have(which is wayyyy too much) 

i would try and get some **** wiring job, or even a supply house job. I find that locals like you to have some experience prior to taking you on as an apprentice. more i should say i have already seen 3 people on the job with 0 experience, and they did not last. its kind of sad that a 1 month apprentice knows more then a 2 year. 

I would also look into the amount of work in your area. If work is slow, you might want to hold off until it picks up. otherwise you are just signing up and sitting. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Lets try this again. Could sum one give me a list of tool i would need to add to my colocation that would be useful. I am helping a friend of mine redo the up stares in his house and he is going to pay me in tools. I also know about the hole business and experience thing so please don't drill that in to me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

LEAD MAN REQUIRED TOOL LIST

Tool Pouch Klein 5165 or equivalent
Tool Pouch Belt Klein 5415 or equivalent
Parts Bag or 
Canvas Nail Apron As available locally. For carrying wire nuts, cable 
staples and conduit fittings on the person.
Lineman’s Pliers Klein D213-9NE or equivalent
Straight Screwdrivers:
Big Klein 600-8 or equivalent
Medium Klein 600-6 or equivalent
Small Klein 600-4 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K38 or equivalent
Phillips Screwdrivers:	
#1 Klein 603-3 or equivalent
#2 Klein 603-4 or equivalent
#3 Klein 603-6 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K19 or equivalent
Center Punch Klein 66-385 or equivalent
Wire Strippers Ideal 45-124 or equivalent
Crimpers:
Crimp Sleeves Buchannan C-24 or equivalent
Sta-kons/Fast-ons Greenlee 45500 or equivalent	
Cable Hex Greenlee 46801 or equivalent	
Cable Snap-n-Seal Thomas and Betts SNS or equivalent
Telephone Ideal 30-696 or equivalent
Nut Drivers:
9/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-9/16 or equivalent
½" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/2 or equivalent
7/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-7/16 or equivalent
3/8 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-3/8 or equivalent
11/32 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-11/32 or equivalent
5/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-5/16 or equivalent
¼" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/4 or equivalent
Tap Tool Klein 627-20 or equivalent
Power Tap tool Greenlee DTAPKIT or equivalent
Tape Measure, 25’ Stanley 33-599 or equivalent
Tape Measure, 100’ Stanley 34-790 or equivalent
Folding Rule, 6’ Lufkin X46 or Equivalent
Folding Rule, 8’ Lufkin X48 or Equivalent
Utility Knife Stanley 099 or equivalent
Coax Stripper Ideal 45-165 or equivalent
Knockout punches Greenlee 7235BB or equivalent
Non-Contact Voltage Probe Fluke 1AC-A1 or equivalent
Neon tester As locally available
Solenoid voltage Tester Wiggington Industries 6610-VT1 or equivalent
Amp Meter Amprobe RS3 or equivalent
Digital MultiMeter Fluke Model 73 or equivalent
Phase Rotation Meter or equivalent
Analog MultiMeter Simpson 260 or equivalent
MegaOhm Meter Biddle Instruments MJ159 or equivalent
Needle Nose Pliers Klein D203 or equivalent
Adjustable Wrenches:
8"	(2 pairs) Crescent AC-18V or equivalent
12" Crescent AC-112V or equivalent
Hammer Klein 807-18 or equivalent
Hammer Holder for 
tool belt As locally available
Jab Saw Lennox BAS3636 or equivalent
Chalkline Strait-Line 64110 or equivalent
Plumb Bob Johnson 116 or equivalent
Adjustable Pliers	
Medium	(2 pairs) Channellock 430 or equivalent
Large Channellock 480 or equivalent
Cable Cutters:
Ratchet Klein 63-060 or equivalent
Large Klein 63-041 or equivalent
Hand Greenlee 727 or equivalent
Pipe Wrenches:
14"	(2) Rigid 14/31020or equivalent
24"	(2) Rigid 24/31030 or equivalent
Hexagon Rigid E-110 or equivalent
Hacksaw Frame Milwaukee 48-08-0320 or equivalent
Squares:
Combination Square Starrett 11HC-12-4R or equivalent
Framing Square Johnson CS7 or equivalent
Levels:
Torpedo Level Klein 931-9RE or equivalent
2’ Level Johnson 3824 or equivalent
4’ Level Johnson 3848 or equivalent
Fish Tape, 200’ Greenlee 438-20 or equivalent
Hole Saws:
Electrician’s Kit Milwaukee 49-22-4086 or equivalent
3-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-1/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
Hole Saw Pilot Bits As locally available
PVC Cutter Greenlee 864 or equivalent
Square Drivers:
#1 Klein 661 or equivalent
#2 Klein 662 or equivalent
#3 Klein 663 or equivalent
Torx Drivers:
T15 Klein 19542 or equivalent
T20 Klein 19543 or equivalent
T25 Klein 19544 or equivalent
T27 Klein 19545 or equivalent
T30 Klein 19546 or equivalent
Rotary Cutout tool RotoZip Solaris or equivalent
Reciprocating Saw Milwaukee 6527-21 or equivalent
Cordless Hammer Drill Milwaukee 0624-24 or equivalent
Cordless Drill/Driver Makita 9.6V or equivalent
Hammer Drill Milwaukee 5377-6 or equivalent
Rotary Hammer Milwaukee 5321-21 or equivalent
Right Angle Drill Milwaukee 3701-6 or equivalent
PortaBand Milwaukee 6232-6 or equivalent
Socket Sets:
3/8" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
½" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
Torque Wrench, Inch pounds	Craftsman or equivalent
Service Cable stripper Utility Tool 4x4 Plus or equivalent
Pry Bars (2) Stanley Wonder Bar or equivalent
Files:
Half Round Norton or equivalent
Rat Tail Norton or equivalent
File Handle(s) As locally Available
Stud Finder Zircon 56990 or equivalent
Hex Keys:
L Handle Eklind 10213 or equivalent
T Handle Eklind 53910 or equivalent
Flashlight Milwaukee 49-24-0160 or equivalent
Putty Knife Stanley 28-140 or equivalent
MC cable splittler SeaTek RotoSplit or equivalent
Conduit benders:
½" EMT Klein/Benfield 51211 or equivalent
¾" EMT/½" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51212 or equivalent
1" EMT/¾" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51213 or equivalent
Lineman’s Butt Set Harris/Dracon TS-30 or equivalent
Punch Down Tool Ideal 35-487 or equivalent
Telephone Banjo adapter Harris 10220-100-6 or equivalent
Tin Snips:
Left Malco AV1 or equivalent
Right Malco AV2 or equivalent	
Straight Malco AV3 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ½" Greenlee 1810 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ¾" Greenlee 1811 or equivalent
Cold Chisel, ¾" Stanley/PROTO 86034 or equivalent
Drilling Hammer, 2lb. Estwing B3-2LB or equivalent


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

vos said:


> Lets try this again. Could sum one give me a list of tool i would need to add to my colocation that would be useful. I am helping a friend of mine redo the up stares in his house and he is going to pay me in tools. I also know about the hole business and experience thing so please don't drill that in to me.


At least you have a sense of humor. :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

vos said:


> Lets try this again. Could sum one give me a list of tool i would need to add to my colocation that would be useful. I am helping a friend of mine redo the up stares in his house and he is going to pay me in tools. I also know about the hole business and experience thing so please don't drill that in to me.


 
Think about what you will be doing and go to your nearest Home Depot, Lowes, etc,. spend some time in the tool aisles. Also do a few small building projects for yourself. How about building a really nice pair of sawhorses and a workbench. Figure out what tools you need . Those are really good projects for a beginner. Take your time and do a nice job. 

Go to Amazon.com and look for books search the words: carpentry, building, IRC, electrician, and NEC. If you are going to spend some money, spend some on books, and read them. Plan a "fake" project, then research and plan on how to do it.

Also, do you want to be a carpenter or an electrician? If you are going to be a professional at either, you are probably not going to be a professional at both.

Work hard in high school, and start considering formal education in a trade school after that. Like I said before, if it is not too late, you need high school algebra, geometry, and trigonometry. If you missed these, maybe look at taking night classes at a community college as soon as you graduate. Don't forget English, you need it. We all make a typo, or boo boo here, myself included, from time to time. But,:

sum one = some one
stares = stairs
hole business = whole business

Again, good luck to you. I am glad to see some young people intersted in doing tangible, worthwhile work for a living. This country has a enough financial services people and choreographers.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

If i have some time tonight, I will provide some specific ideas for tool purchases. I've got to "go to work".


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

vos said:


> Lets try this again. Could sum one give me a list of tool i would need to add to my colocation that would be useful. I am helping a friend of mine redo the up stares in his house and he is going to pay me in tools. I also know about the hole business and experience thing so please don't drill that in to me.


lesson # 1:

have your "friend" pay you in cash. buy your own tools.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

wildleg said:


> lesson # 1:
> 
> have your "friend" pay you in cash. buy your own tools.


 This is Good Advice. You can then decide for yourself.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Well he wants me to tell him what i want right now he is getting me a par of klein lineman's 2000 serial.


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

:lol:vos , dude I shoot for par on the links , I think you mean pair


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

vos said:


> Lets try this again. Could sum (some) one give me a list of tool i (I) would need to add to my colocation (collection) that would be useful. I am helping a friend of mine redo the up stares (stairs) in his house and he is going to pay me in tools. I also know about the hole (whole) business and experience thing so please don't drill that in to me.


 Seriously. What grade are you in and are you taking English? Your grammar is awful. A prospective employer would pass over you after reading your application.
Are you just typing to fast? You spell the harder words better than the easy ones?


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

No its the spell check I don't know which one the goes with what meaning.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

vos said:


> No its the spell check I don't know which one the goes with what meaning.


:001_huh:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

vos said:


> No its the spell check I don't know which one the goes with what meaning.


 
With thee UTMOST, and all due respect, you need to focus on something much larger than a tool inventory. If I was closer to 'Swego or the 'Cuse and read your post looking to steer someone into a promising career and I read your posts here, your app. would go straight to the can.

While I got started with my Father teaching me mechanical and electrical skill, he made one thing VERY clear. He told me,...."Son, it doesn't matter how sharp you can become in theory and applications. If you can NOT trade proper lingual skill and business relation, you won't be anything except a handyman, that's all you'll ever be." I never had a problem with it, but he pounded it in me anyway.

We ARE NOT in ANYWAY disrespecting you, we are trying to make a point.

Please try and understand.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

yes I under stand that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

vos said:


> Lets try this again. Could sum one give me a list of tool i would need to add to my colocation that would be useful. I am helping a friend of mine redo the up stares in his house and he is going to pay me in tools. I also know about the hole business and experience thing so please don't drill that in to me.


I realize this post is poking fun, but you can at least try to write better. 

Also, stating while you are still in high school.....


> i have one more year of high school.* I then* plain on getting my electrical license and open a busies wiring and building houses.


...sounds like a joke, but I fear you are serious. Do you have ANY idea what it takes to start, run and succeed in a trade business? Really? 
You say "don't drill that in to you", but I don't think you really get it.
The first thing is AT LEAST 5-10 years of experience.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

vos said:


> yes I under stand that.


Understand is one word. Yes should be capitalized, and there should be a comma after the word yes. 

If you haven't mastered some very basic things about the written English language, what makes you think you stand a chance in a technical and detail-oriented trade?


Study.... Hard.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ..............Study.... Hard.


............ and step away from the TM-capable cell phone. :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ............ and step away from the TM-capable cell phone. :whistling2:


Come on, guys. Give the kid a break. This is probably the first time he has stumbled across a bunch of guys as smart as we...er,you guys are.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Come on, guys. Give the kid a break. This is probably the first time he has stumbled across a bunch of guys as smart as we...er,you guys are.:thumbsup:



Someday, SMS will make him money, though. :laughing:








​


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Someday, SMS will make him money, though. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vanna sure looks skinney there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Vanna sure looks skinney there.



I don't think Vanna has ever 'let herself go'.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't think Vanna has ever 'let herself go'.


I agree, but man! No one likes a bone but a dog.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I agree, but man! No one likes a bone but a dog.



I'll bet she's a _very rich_ bone. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Give the kid a break. At least he appears to have ambition, it may be blind ambition but it's a damn sight better than alot of the youth in America today. 

Finish school with an emphasis on reading, writing, & math ( higher level math)
You also need computer skills.

You will need to be able to effectively communicate ( written & oral ) speak intelligently, & articulate an opinion or point of view if you want to succeed in the business world.

Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'll bet she's a _very rich_ bone. :thumbsup:


I would imagine.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I would imagine.


 
What do you think about Martha Stewart? More money and bigger sweater melons.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> What do you think about Martha Stewart? More money and bigger sweater melons.


I like the thread count under her sheets.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

You fellas need to get you minds out of the gutter before your wives get home!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> You fellas need to get you minds out of the gutter before your wives get home!!!:thumbup:



I'm single. My mind is in the gutter all the time. :whistling2:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_48795-355-2...rrentURL=/pl_Hand+Saws+_4294857572_4294937087_
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
http://www.lowes.com/pd_100952-70-D...URL=/pl_Cordless+Drills_4294857547_4294937087_
http://www.lowes.com/pd_152677-930-...urrentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=coping saw
http://www.lowes.com/pd_111942-1099...urrentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=square
http://www.lowes.com/pd_123881-1099...urrentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=square
http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogD...catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=square#
http://www.lowes.com/pd_121813-1099...urrentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=square


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I like the thread count under her sheets.


 
Just think of her in a g string! I'd do things with her that would make a Marine puke. Don't forget that she's worth about a billion dollars.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I like the thread count under her sheets.


I was just kidding when I said this. I really don't know her all that well.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

ohmontherange said:


> Give the kid a break. At least he appears to have ambition, it may be blind ambition but it's a damn sight better than alot of the youth in America today.
> 
> Finish school with an emphasis on reading, writing, & math ( higher level math)
> You also need computer skills.
> ...


 
PLEASE, by ALL MEANS don't think I am being a stickler. vos has got my vote 100% on his ambition. I wasn't degrading him in the least bit!!!!

I was trying to help in an initial fashion. Hey, if any 17 year old told me he was going to finish school and start his own business in the electrical trade, he or she automatically has my high five, and I mean that vos.

I think proper English goes hand in hand with appearance. Now I am ugly as sin, and very laxed, but I wouldn't dream of showing up in ripped up jeans and a Hendrix shirt to do any type of service call.

Whether you do construction or service, personal interaction is a very high priority with the customer. Almost any customer will view you and place opinion on you with initial interaction. It's a very BIG make or break in ANY profession.

I have been told I was too laxed on appearance to work for some others. Hey, when you are as ugly as I, it goes without saying. I take it in stride. I may be, (am), one ugly SOB, but I can hold an intelligent conversation with the customer.

vos, don't take me out of context. I'm not busting your chops. I am wishing you well, and pointing out something that needs to be taken care of before you persue your dream. I do wish you thee best:thumbsup:


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_48795-355-2...rrentURL=/pl_Hand+Saws+_4294857572_4294937087_
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
> ...


I got all that any thing else I would need :whistling2: ?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

vos said:


> I got all that any thing else I would need :whistling2: ?


 
Work with us here. We're trying to help you, and will continue to do so, but let us know you are serious by proofreading first.

C'mon vos, step it up partner:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Work with us here. We're trying to help you, and will continue to do so, but let us know you are serious by proofreading first.
> 
> C'mon vos, step it up partner:thumbsup:


Again, I am not busting your chops. Look at my signature. Bob gave it to me:thumbup:

"nemo" is Latin for,... Nobody, better than no one else. I'm not busting on you, I/we're trying to help


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm trying, in school for test with essays they let me use a read back program to help proof read and that only help a little. I am trying my best. I personnel thing that sense joining this site that my spelling has improved a little.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Again, I am not busting your chops. Look at my signature. Bob gave it to me:thumbup:
> 
> "nemo" is Latin for,... Nobody, better than no one else. I'm not busting on you, I/we're trying to help


yea I know that and thanks for the support.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

vos said:


> I'm trying, in school for test with essays they let me use a read back program to help proof read and that only help a little. I am trying my best. I personnel thing that sense joining this site that my spelling has improved a little.


 
Well, look it man, (NOT proper English at all!!!), you try your best and we'll back you. I think your intentions are grand. Don't ever settle for anything. Take ahold of it by the groin and show it who's who. Do your best, no matter what it takes:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

vos said:


> I'm trying, in school for test with essays they let me use a read back program to help proof read and that only help a little. I am trying my best. I personnel thing that sense joining this site that my spelling has improved a little.


 
Now I'm really starting to think this is a joke.

test = tests
only help a little = only helps a little
personnel  = personally
thing = think
sense = since


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> Now I'm really starting to think this is a joke.
> 
> test = tests
> only help a little = only helps a little
> ...


 

I thought peace, love and happiness was attainable at one time, then I grew up:no:

We all start somewhere


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I thought peace, love and happiness was attainable at one time, then I grew up:no:
> 
> We all start somewhere


This guy is presumably around 17 years of age.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

What I lack in spelling I make up in math. Trust me I hate not being abel to spell easily it F-ing sucks.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

vos said:


> What I lack in spelling I make up in math. Trust me I hate not being abel to spell easily it F-ing sucks.


 
O.K. at least you are aware of the problem. Keep working at it. When you head back to school for the fall talk to your guidence counselor. It is her/his job to help you. If you print off a copy of this thread and show it to her, it may help to identify what extra help you need. Maybe she can figure out what help I need too!:laughing:

Also, in your down time, read - a lot. It should help. Read electrical or building related books. You might as well get two birds stoned at once.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

vos said:


> What I lack in spelling I make up in math. Trust me I hate not being abel to spell easily it F-ing sucks.


 
Alright:thumbsup: So you're good in theory vos?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> O.K. at least you are aware of the problem. Keep working at it. When you head back to school for the fall talk to your guidence counselor. It is her/his job to help you. If you print off a copy of this thread and show it to her, it may help to identify what extra help you need. Maybe she can figure out what help I need too!:laughing:
> 
> Also, in your down time, read - a lot. It should help. Read electrical or building related books. You might as well get two birds stoned at once.


 
Two birds stoned??? Too much nutmeg bark???????


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

vos said:


> What I lack in spelling I make up in math. Trust me I hate not being abel to spell easily it F-ing sucks.


 Can You Spell B.S? Probably Not. Maybe you are just not ABEL.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

How would you like me to prove that I really can't spell easily?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

vos said:


> How would you like me to prove that I really can't spell easily?


This sentence is absolutely perfect. Yet you messed up much simpler words. 

If you are on the level, and this whole thing is not a joke, I would try using Firefox browser. I know it is a crutch, but it will catch words that you misspell. 
Thing is you actually have to look over your post before hitting send. I suspect this is one of your problems. You are not proof reading at all.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

vos said:


> How would you like me to prove that I really can't spell easily?


your spelling goes way beyond "not spelling easily". You are currently spelling on a 4th grade level. I worked for a considerable amount of time for a friend of mine who spells on, roughly, a seventh or eighth grade level, and it is hard to believe that you will be graduating high school and have that level of ability, in the year 2010. It doesn't make sense. It defies reason. For that reason, a lot of people are just going to think that you are a troll, and likely not respond to you. I am one ot those people.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> This sentence is absolutely perfect. Yet you messed up much simpler words.
> 
> If you are on the level, and this whole thing is not a joke, I would try using Firefox browser. I know it is a crutch, but it will catch words that you misspell.
> Thing is you actually have to look over your post before hitting send. I suspect this is one of your problems. You are not proof reading at all.


I am using safari and it has spell check but it well say that something is spell correctly but its the wrong word or meaning.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

vos said:


> I am using safari and it has spell check but it well say that something is spell correctly but its the wrong word or meaning.


 It's plain to see, this thread is not going to end, CAN WE PLEASE CLOSE THIS.

I am just as much to blame, for continuing this thread. HELP.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

This would of ended but a simple question went to far. So I am with oldtimer can you close this thread.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Now I'm really starting to think this is a joke.
> 
> test = tests
> only help a little = only helps a little
> ...


That was my first impression. And now my second impression.



vos said:


> How would you like me to prove that I really can't spell easily?


You have proved it just fine. 



vos said:


> This would of ended but a simple question went to far. So I am with oldtimer can you close this thread.


Not so fast. I think there are some here that really want to help you. Are you up for it? Better here than in an interview.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

I would appreciate any help you guys can give me.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

vos said:


> I would appreciate any help you guys can give me.


I'm all for you, and I think everybody else on this forum is too You've been given some good advice here. Hit the books hard when you head back to school.

You are ahead of alot of guys your age. You have goals in mind and are not wanting to sit around and play mindless video games or some such nonsense. Good for you!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

vos said:


> I would appreciate any help you guys can give me.


That is a prime example of a perfect sentence. Simple, to the point and you spelled every word correctly. Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

vos said:


> I would appreciate any help you guys can give me.


 
Young and driven 
:thumbsup: all the power to you man!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

vos said:


> This would of ended but a simple question went to far. So I am with oldtimer can you close this thread.


I would say we shouldn't close the thread. I like your input and I really think that the others have your best intentions in mind.


----------

